# هندسة المناجم، عبقرية الجمع بين التخصص والشمول



## عبدالقادر حجاج (20 يونيو 2006)

هندسة المناجم، عبقرية الجمع بين التخصص والشمول

اهلا اخوانى
لقد كانت لحظة رائعة تللك التى قابلت فيها عيناى الرسالة التى تعلن عن مولد هذا المنتدى الخاص بالمناجم والبترول والفلزات فلكم نادينا (يتقدمنا فى ذلك الاخ المجد مهندس الفلزات والذى اود لو يجمعنى به لقاء يوما ما) بانشاء هذا المنتدى انطلاقا من ايماننا العميق باهمية هذا المجال بفروعه الثلاثة للانسانية عموما وللعرب خصوصا

وانطلاقا من الحرص على المشاركة لتعميق التواصل سوف ابدا قريبا فى نشر مجموعة من المقالات التى تدور حول تخصص هندسة المناجم ومدى عبقرية هذا المجال وتطبيقاته المستحدثة و كنت قد كتبت هذه المقالات ولم تنشر و يشرفنى ان يكون المنتدى هو اول من ينشرها

كما يسرنى ان اعلن اننى فى طريقى للتوصل الى اتفاق مع عدد من الشخصيات التعدينية المبرزة فى مصر والوطن العربى من اجل استضافتهم فى المنتدى فى اطار مناقشة نفس المضمون 

ربنا اتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار..... امين


----------



## محمد حمزه (20 يونيو 2006)

شكرا لك ...... تفضل بطرح مشاركاتك .... وأتمنى أن تستمر معنا في المنتدى ..... فنحن في حاجة لأمثالك من المهندسين المخلصين الذين يحبون أقسامهم ....

في إنتظار المزيد ......


----------



## hosam2062000 (26 يونيو 2006)

انا خريج قسم جيولوجيا واعمل في مصنع اسمنت وابحث عن معلومات عن محاجر الاسمنت واكون متشكر لو اعطاني احد برامج عن تصميم المحاجر وخطط استغلالها


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 يونيو 2006)

*تصميم المحاجر*

الاخ حسام
اهلا بك
بالنسبة لموضوع تصميم المحاجر فهناك عالكثير من الكتب والبرامج فى هذا الموضوع ولكن للاسف لا يوجد الكثير من الsoft copy على الانترنت والبرامج لا يتوافر منها الكثير 
عموما انا لدى بعض هذه الكتب والبرامج وممكن اعيرها لك لنسخها وذلك يلزم التواصل المباشر 
لا تتردد واتصل بى 
تم حذف رقم الموبايل، لكي لا يستغل بطريقة خاطئة من قبل البعض (يمكنكم التواصل بالرسائل الخاصة لزيادة التأمين) ، وشكرا
أخوك/ محمد (مهندس فلزات)
عبدالقادر حجاج


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

ررررررررررررررررروعة


----------



## حمدى حسن (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اخوكم حمدى مهندس مناجم حديث التخرج واحب العمل فى هذا التخصص وانا شغوف لمعرفة كل جديد فيه
ارجو التواصل
gneeng***********


----------



## عرجاني (30 يونيو 2008)

اتمنى ان يزخر المنتدى بموضوعات اكتر بخصوص هندسة المناجم والتعدين


----------



## mtm_2050 (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مهندس محمد طه 
اعمل بالشركة الدولية للتعدين والأستثمار وهيا شركة تعمل فى مجالات الاستخراجات التعدينية للخامات الا فلزية وخلط وطحن وتكسير هذه الخامات 

واود التواصل معكم والاستفادة من الخبرات الخاصة بكم انا خريج 2006 واود الحصول على دورات متتطورة كى نساهم فى ادارة وتصميم المناجم والمحاجر باسلوب علملى كى يتم الاستفادة والاستغلال الامثل وعدم الاهدارات التى تتم فى استغلال واستخراج الخامات التى تستخرج من المناجم 
اريد التواصل بسرعه 
ال***** الخاص بى
eng_m_taha84***********


----------



## alimaged (25 أبريل 2009)

احمد عباس مهندس تعدين مصري خريج 2008 عاطل 
تقدر تساعدني!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وشكرا


----------



## mmaye87 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

انا محمود علي مهندس مناجم خريج 2009 ابحث عن عمل ارجوا من يستطيع مساعدتي ان يراسلني اويتصل بي عل 0112346292 وشكرا


----------

